# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  begginings

## traveler

hi i was thinking and have tried to learn dutch because i am part dutch and i want to get a little bit closer to my roots. doesd anyone have suggestions of how to start?

----------


## Линдзи

Move to Holland.

----------


## Kostja

> hi i was thinking and have tried to learn dutch because i am part dutch and i want to get a little bit closer to my roots. doesd anyone have suggestions of how to start?

 From my point, you have to comunicate with dutch-learners first, and at the same time try to find some learning resourses (i-net, books, courses, whatever).
Veel plezier met het leren van 't Nederlands!

----------


## brett

Sometimes it may be hard to get yourself motivated.If this is the case with you, I would suggest that you get hold of a cassette (with booklet).It doesn't have to be a full-on expensive one at first.Preferably the ones that look like they're targeted toward children.They're more fun and easier to get into.Ones with pictures are good to get the feel.Hearing the language and learning some really basic stuff means that you get to feel the progress early.Whereas if you go straight into intensive study, it can get clinical and off-putting.Grammar books can be intimidating to a newcomer, because though they're informative, you don't FEEL it.Cassettes are best, generally.Start easy stuff.Then, you may find that you'll be up to more intensive study material  and discovering your own personal study style without it becoming clinical and dull.
If you live in a city, big book stores always have quite a range.Ask around for the best language bookstore, because the more range you have, the more likely you are to find a product that suits your own learning style.

----------


## Jon

Unfortunately there are no shortcuts. Personally I hate grammar (somehow never tends to stick, when actively thinking about the correct form) and feel the easiest way is to get a beginners book with vocabulary to start memorizing words. Using flashcards to refer to whenever you see an object can also help. And definitely try finding someone who speaks the language well, to practice regularly with - after a while the grammar should fall in place automatically (of course, studying in the country itself is always best).

----------

